# Ubuntu for Android



## PrimeDirective (Dec 31, 2011)

Just saw this video. it's pretty cool. They are releasing a version that runs parallel to android and goes into "desktop mode" when you dock it and plug into a monitor. can't wait until it's out.


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

Never saw a video demo of this. Only saw the website


----------



## Hondo_Lane (Feb 26, 2012)

I'm seeing a lot of discussion about this and I'm very interested. Interested to the point that I may well ditch my GNex if I must in order to get properly spec'd handset that will run Ubuntu on Android.

I have little understanding of what all must be in place to make this happen... and with that in mind. Do you suppose that Ubuntu on Android will be something that may be added by the developers to custom ROM's such as AOKP? If so would it be possible to make this work on a Galaxy Nexus?

I'll be watching closely as this develops and hope to be an early adopter when this thing hits the market for the general public.


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

Hondo_Lane said:


> I'm seeing a lot of discussion about this and I'm very interested. Interested to the point that I may well ditch my GNex if I must in order to get properly spec'd handset that will run Ubuntu on Android.
> 
> I have little understanding of what all must be in place to make this happen... and with that in mind. Do you suppose that Ubuntu on Android will be something that may be added by the developers to custom ROM's such as AOKP? If so would it be possible to make this work on a Galaxy Nexus?
> 
> I'll be watching closely as this develops and hope to be an early adopter when this thing hits the market for the general public.


It seems that they are trying to get hardware manufacturers (like samsung and htc) to make it the default rom on new devices.


----------



## jakeday (Dec 24, 2011)

Ubuntu runs well in parallel to android on my GNex. Supports it just fine.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## skruid (Nov 1, 2011)

this is suppose to be made for multiple devices, including gnex, I can't wait it is gonna be awesome

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

